# Hot Peanut Butter Sundae



## mollyanne (Jun 7, 2010)

*Warning:* Dieters close your eyes!
*Pay Attention, *UncleBob: Did you hear me?!...CHOCOLATE ICECREAM

I was recently visiting *Temecula, CA Wine Country*...BUT...while others were sipping fine wine from elegant stemware, there I was getting "drunk" on a frozen Peanut Butter & Chocolate Ice Cream Cone at a little Sweet Shop in town. The Peanut Butter was NOT those hard Reeses Pieces. It was heaven so when I returned to North Carolina I searched high and low for something that matched it's quality with NO Reeses Pieces in it...sadly, to no avail. 
(in my defense, i did slip in a little wine-tasting earlier in the day)

I did find something interesting at *Maggie Moos* though. They slapped a scoop of chocolate icecream on their cold slab and folded in room temperature peanut butter from a squirt bottle. I was curious how they got the PB so runny so I bought some Breyer's Chocolate Ice Cream and Peanut Butter from the local grocery store and did this:

*Hot Peanut Butter Sauce* (serve two)
for pouring over Chocolate Ice Cream:

3 generous TBSP Peanut Butter
1 generous TBSP Butter (I use healthy(lol) Earth Balance butter spread)
1/2 tsp Sugar

Mix it all together and heat it in the microwave until sugar is melted. The butter and heat makes it the right consistency for pouring over Chocolate Ice Cream.

OMGosh...It's like a Hot Fudge Sundae but with peanut butter instead of fudge mmm


----------



## merstar (Jun 7, 2010)

That's a freakin' great idea - I'm going to try it. Thanks!!!


----------



## bakechef (Jun 7, 2010)

Lawdy lawdy, I love peanut butter and ice cream together!


----------

